# Weyermann Website Recipes - Anyone Tried?



## eamonnfoley (18/4/09)

Hi all,

Some of these recipes look pretty good, albeit the complicated brewing techniques. Anyone tried any, especially the *Schlotfegerla* ? 

http://www.weyermann.de/cz/hr.asp?go=rz&am...2&sprache=2


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/4/09)

foles said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Some of these recipes look pretty good, albeit the complicated brewing techniques. Anyone tried any, especially the *Schlotfegerla* ?
> 
> http://www.weyermann.de/cz/hr.asp?go=rz&am...2&sprache=2


I have had a look before but nothing took my fancy, must see if there is any new ones.
GB


----------



## kook (18/4/09)

Tried the Johann Baptist Weisse and the Schlotfegerla. I used Munich I rather than Munich II and a single infusion mash in the latter though.

Both were great recipes. I wouldn't necessarily bother with the acidulated malt in either unless your water needs it though. It can be replaced with base malt instead.

I'll brew the Schlotfegerla again next time I feel like a rauchbier


----------



## eamonnfoley (18/4/09)

kook said:


> Tried the Johann Baptist Weisse and the Schlotfegerla. I used Munich I rather than Munich II and a single infusion mash in the latter though.
> 
> Both were great recipes. I wouldn't necessarily bother with the acidulated malt in either unless your water needs it though. It can be replaced with base malt instead.
> 
> I'll brew the Schlotfegerla again next time I feel like a rauchbier



When i feel my skill level is up to it, I'm going to try a few. I liked every beer I tried in Bamberg! Will be there again in December.


----------



## kook (18/4/09)

foles said:


> When i feel my skill level is up to it, I'm going to try a few. I liked every beer I tried in Bamberg! Will be there again in December.



Lucky bugger - we've had to knock it off our list  Means more time spent in Amsterdam & Prague though, neither of which I've been to before.

You can actually visit Weyermann, I wish I'd known when I was there. They normally have a beer or two on tap from their pilot plant too.

It really is worth doing the step mash for the Weisse. It's not as difficult as it sounds either. So long as you have a decent sized mash tun you can keep some boiling water in your kettle and just add it when needed.


----------



## eamonnfoley (18/4/09)

kook said:


> Lucky bugger - we've had to knock it off our list  Means more time spent in Amsterdam & Prague though, neither of which I've been to before.
> 
> You can actually visit Weyermann, I wish I'd known when I was there. They normally have a beer or two on tap from their pilot plant too.
> 
> It really is worth doing the step mash for the Weisse. It's not as difficult as it sounds either. So long as you have a decent sized mash tun you can keep some boiling water in your kettle and just add it when needed.



I'll have to graduate from BIAB before I start thinking about step mashes. But will keep it in mind for when the time is right.


:icon_offtopic: Prague won't disappoint - My 3 favs were
http://www.ufleku.cz/en/ (bit touristy but classic old brewpub)http://www.umedvidku.cz/ (this one has great czech food, dumplings, etc. And Budvar beer, which is sensational, especially the dark lager)http://www.uzlatehotygra.cz/uzlatehotygra.cz/Pivnice.html (a classic for czech pub culture, even visited by Bill Clinton)


----------



## Bribie G (18/4/09)

foles said:


> I'll have to graduate from BIAB before I start thinking about step mashes. But will keep it in mind for when the time is right.



I'm considering doing a 'thickish' BIAB protein rest then bringing it up to full BIAB volume with appropriate amount of hot liquor for a single decoction equivalent when I do my first lager, with winter approaching.


----------



## kook (18/4/09)

foles said:


> I'll have to graduate from BIAB before I start thinking about step mashes. But will keep it in mind for when the time is right.
> 
> :icon_offtopic: Prague won't disappoint - My 3 favs were
> http://www.ufleku.cz/en/ (bit touristy but classic old brewpub)



Fair enough. Though I'd presume you could do a step mash with BIAB quite easy as it's direct fired?

I wouldn't let it stop you from doing the Schlotfegerla though. Just treat it like any other BIAB recipe and ignore the step mash - just focus on using the same % in the grain bill, and a healthy pitch of lager yeast.

To take it off topic a little further - Did you know Jan, the brewer at the Last Drop (Elizabethan Village) is ex U-fleku? Little bit of trivia...


----------



## eamonnfoley (18/4/09)

kook said:


> Fair enough. Though I'd presume you could do a step mash with BIAB quite easy as it's direct fired?
> 
> I wouldn't let it stop you from doing the Schlotfegerla though. Just treat it like any other BIAB recipe and ignore the step mash - just focus on using the same % in the grain bill, and a healthy pitch of lager yeast.
> 
> To take it off topic a little further - Did you know Jan, the brewer at the Last Drop (Elizabethan Village) is ex U-fleku? Little bit of trivia...




Its on my list of "must brews"!

Thats a very good reason to visit Last Drop then. Been putting it off for some reason.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/4/09)

Hi foles, I brewed the smoked mild from that list.

Only difference was I used CaraMunich 2 and fermented with Scottish Ale yeast.

Was really happy with the result.

C&B
TDA


----------

